# FRONT END NOISE 1998



## Dooodle (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi, I recently started hearing a "jingling" noise in the front when going over bumps. It sort of sounds like the jack or sparetire was loose. Checked those and they were fine. I then had my mechanic check out the front suspension. Everything checked out and was tight. Any ideas of where this could be coming from? Thanks!


----------



## The_JediKnight (Oct 22, 2006)

:cheers: congratulations!!!!

you have reach the front end noisy club buddy!

this problem has been part of many many altimas around the net (98 - 01 that noise doesn't respect years) but no one can figure out WTF is that or where it cames from but some times it also produce vibrations.

The thing it's that it doesn't affect anything... strange right  what we had discuss it's that maybe it's a massive issue o something that nissan never put attention on it, but talking from alty owner to alty owner just turn the music loud and forget it :thumbup:


----------



## jo31b (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't know if my noise was the same as yours because I stopped it months ago.

My noise was caused by two rings on the exhaust pipe between the catalytic converter and the exhaust manifold (or at least somewhere around there, it has been a while since I did it). These rings I think were part of the flex pipe at one time but broke off from corrosion and vibration. I ended up cutting them off with a grinder, but if you don't have one a hack saw will make an easy job of it.

Other than that the other thing I'm thinking of is the sway bar links. They would be more of a rattle probably but they are a part that can wear and become loose enough to rattle.

But if your mechanic checked it out (including a test drive to hear the noise you mean) then there is no noise and you are imagining it. Seek medical attention as soon as possible.

Just kidding. This kind of stuff is tricky and could be as simple as a loose bolt in an area that nobody thinks to look.

One last thing, not very likely but easy to check. Gently tap the catalytic converter (with a solid object like a hammer) to see if the insides have come lose. Do not smash it, just enough to make it move as if you hit a bump, it that is causing your noise you will hear it with little effort.


----------



## Dooodle (Aug 13, 2007)

*NOISE UPDATE*

jo31b- thanks for the info. I do not think it is in the exhaust.
I actually just had my battery replaced. The noise stopped for about a week and now it is back. I think the noise may be coming from the battery tray. May be a bolt or washer that is worn. Will try to check it as soon as it gets warmer out. D


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

I got this noise after I slammed into a rut about a year ago, havent replaced my struts yet, but I hope that fixes it


----------

